# I've been reported to the RSPCA.............advice please.



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello

This is my first post on here as a new member. A google search brought me here when I was looking for advice, so I signed up and am hoping I've posted in the right place.

Today, I arrived home from collecting my son from school to a card shoved in the door from the RSPCA. It says 'please call RE dog, Insp Fetton'. It wasn't through my letterbox, it was jammed in the seal of the door.

Bit of background:

We have a 15 year old Siberian Husky. We got him from the 'kennels' at the age of 2 after being found abandoned. He's lived happily with us for 13 years, often spending most of these years laying in our front garden against the gate, watching the world go by, literally whatever the weather he wants to be outside. He doesn't bother anyone. He's never left outside when we're not in the house either. He has moderate arthiritis, for which we treat at home with 'lintbells' supplements and cod liver oil capsules. He manages very well for being a very old dog, and despite having him at the vets, we're happy for him to trundle along as he's not in pain or suffering. He's not in any pain or suffering and if we thought for one minute he was, we'd take him to the vets immediately and have it seen to. We also monitor his water intake as if when he gulps down gallons of it, he pee's everywhere in the house and leaves enough to float the titanic (symptom of being an old man I think).

In the past 6 months or so, there has been a couple walking past my house. We live in a pedestrianised estate, they used to walk down one side of the street across from my home, but now they walk by my house delibrately. At first they used to fuss over the dog, but then comments such as 'awww he has no water', 'his bowl is empty', 'he's starved'. On NYE, it was shouted through my open bedroom window 'get your f***ing dog in, it's cruel'. They also threatened with the RSPCA. This couple have a reputation. I also recognise the guy from school years and years ago, so have a pretty good idea of his name etc. They still make a point of coming to my gate. Most recently, I arrived home from work and had parked my car, walking through the cut to my house from the main road. My husband had been in 15 minutes before me, letting the dog out in the garden as we'd been to work all day and he needed to stretch his legs and have a wee etc. As I walked through the cut, I heard this couple talking about my dog, fussing him over the fence and again, mentioning he had no water and no food in the garden and it was cruel, therefore would be complaining to the RSPCA. I waited, and waited. Nothing. Then obviously, today I arrived home to the card in the door.

I have rang them back as requested, I've also offered them an invite to revisit my property, view my dog and his bedding area, see how he lives and what he's fed on. They asked if I had any more animals, to which I replied I had a rabbit, hamster and a goldfish and that they're welcome to see those too. I also advised that I believe I know who has made this call and that it is malicious, requesting that the police either be in attendence or advised of the situation as I will be making a harrassment complaint also. I don't know this couple, other than recognising the bloke from school (he's also always in the local paper as he's a thug and known for his drug use), I've had no contact with them, other than them assuming that my dog is neglected based on walking past my house 2-4 times a day. They don't see the 23.5 hours of the day when we're at work and he's probably having a snooze or maybe a party, they don't see the time he's walked, or when he's fed, they don't see him at 3am and 4am in the morning when he is barking and waking the household up because he needs a wee. 

Sorry to drag on, but I needed to get it off my chest. I'm not worried about the RSPCA coming out as I've got absolutely nothing to hide and have offered them the chance to come and view my home and my animals, however, I'm worried that this may be the start of something with this couple, when they realise that threatening me with and calling the RSPCA against me hasn't worked...........can I report it as harassment?x 

Thank you so much,

Michelle


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Michelle22 said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my first post on here as a new member. A google search brought me here when I was looking for advice, so I signed up and am hoping I've posted in the right place.
> 
> ...


Hi Michelle I hope someone more knowledgeable comes along - it may be morning before you get most responses - but I didn't want to read and run when you've had such a horrible experience.

So far it sounds like you've done all the right things. Your dog is your priority and you're being open and transparent with the RSPCA. I think you're right - you don't have much to worry about in that regard.

As for the couple...I just don't know...you don't want to make life difficult for yourself iykwim ... I can only say what I *think* I might do in that situation but really hope someone more helpful can come along.

I would perhaps leave police for now lest I aggravate the situation but if the RSPCA officer appears a sensible sort perhaps mention to them that the guy has a reputation and you really want this to be an end of it and not the start of difficulties with him - perhaps when they are giving them feedback they could put it in such a way that they make clear it has been investigated, they are satisfied it is over and anything more from their side would be very unhelpful...or something to that effect.

I would keep a diary including dates & times & any RSPCA visit / contact & any visits/taunts from the couple in case it escalates / continues and you do have to go to the police.

I wouldn't engage with the couple. Let either RSPCA (or police if it comes to that) do that for you. They sound unreasonable.

Keep looking after your dog as you are. Perhaps make sure there's a water bowl out in garden too (and if it were me - to be cautious, not scaremongering - perhaps a lock on the gate).

If needs be you could contact your vet to confirm treatment for RSPCA but that may not be necessary.

It's entirely up to you re police - as I said I maybe wouldn't at this point (although with the shouting you would be entitled to) - but wouldn't hesitate if this were to continue (namely the coming to gate & shouting) - but maybe it is worth logging it and making them aware on the non-emergency number in case it does escalate.....Ask RSPCA inspector when they are out. They might be able to advise on that.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh and just as an aside - having a dog that likes to lay outside myself so I know they'll do it all weather's! - do you think if he had a bit of bedding/vet bed at the gate he would lay on it? Just thinking about his joints.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

Gah! What a terrible experience. It's always awkward having beef with your neighbors. I've been in a similar situation though it was the neighbor over reacting about a bark or two during the day from my grandparents dog, to which he would threaten to call the police constantly and even go as far as to walk at the edge of our yard and purposefully tease and rile her. Eventually my grandpa, a big huge scary looking man (with a soft heart I might add) came out and shouted at him, and he quit despite still living down there. Anyway my point is, it was really awkward, and I know that even though you know there's nothing that will come of it, it can still cause arguments and tension and that's never fun!

It doesn't sound at all like you're treating your dog poorly, quite the opposite! The only thing you can really do is what you've done. You've been completely reasonable and cooperative with the authorities and I think showing them that there's nothing to be concerned about in regards to your animal is a very good idea. I'm not really sure what to do about your neighbors, though if they continue reporting you the police will find that after investigating your animals THEY are the problem and not you. I just hope they don't take it too far as I've heard of people stealing dogs from yards and other ridiculous things when they thought the dog was being mistreated :/

Best of luck though, it sounds like you're doing all you can! I do really hope they end up dropping it!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

If you've done nothing wrong and you know you've done nothing wrong, why get yourself in a twist about it?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

They 'see' a dog that is constantly outside with no food or water and have expressed these concerns in a roundabout way. In their view nothing has changed and so they have followed through. Therefore, I don't think it is malicious or harassment to report you to the RSPCA. All you need to do is tell the RSPCA the reasons you have given on here. You can also give them your vet's details.

If he needs water though I do think you should provide it rather than being concerned about accidents in the house. You could try an anti gulp bowl to slow him down and check with the vet if their is a medical reason for needing to drink so much.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Michelle22


Jobeth said:


> You can also give them your vet's details.


Sorry to hear your problems, especially as you have had this old chap for so long. I do agree tho' with @Jobeth: likely the first thing the RSPCA will ask is ''whether the dog has seen a vet''. If your dog has seen a vet recently, they won't do a thing. I agree that there are various supplements which help old dogs/cats. My 17-year-old cat was on Seraquin for a couple of years and there was a marked improvement in his mobility. But if you can tell them he has seen a vet (do it before their visit) and the vet has prescribed a or b or suggested a certain diet then they will leave you in peace. We have had people post on PF to say their neighbour's dog never gets a walk. When I had a dog, my neighbours seldom saw me walk my dog simply because at 5 am he was in the car and off to the stables where he spent much of his day in the open. People jump to conclusion and I bet the arse who reported you doesn't have a single animal he cares for.
I'm not suggesting your dog needs to see a vet. but by doing it you are covering your back, so to speak. I would tell the vet exactly what has happened so that, if the RSPCA contacts them they know exactly what it's about.
I wish you well and hope you will update us; you sound like a sensible and caring owner.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Zaros said:


> If you've done nothing wrong and you know you've done nothing wrong, why get yourself in a twist about it?


This, it really is a waste of time getting yourself into a state about who reported you; you can only guess and they will not tell you so you may be jumping to onclusions.

It matters not.

FWIW I have been reported to the RSPCA and they came round saw that my dogs were fine and went away they are used to getting malicious calls.

They have to investigate.

As for getting the police involved I would not bother I doubt if what you have described meets the criteria for harrassment.

Chill.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You've done nothing wrong, dog is well kept. RSPCA bod will see this and go on their merry way - possibly saying he needs to have water at all times, despite it making him pee, and maybe some pain meds to help his arthritis. Dont worry about it. Couple are busy bodies who clearly know nothing about snow type dogs and their love to be outside whatever the weather......


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you ever try and explain to these people about why they thought what they did?

I'm pleased that people aren't worried about comeback and report their concerns. Too many people just walk on by
This doesn't seem malicious to me, just people concerned about your dog, however wrong they may be


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

rona said:


> Did you ever try and explain to these people about why they thought what they did?
> 
> I'm pleased that people aren't worried about comeback and report their concerns. Too many people just walk on by
> This doesn't seem malicious to me, just people concerned about your dog, however wrong they may be


I agree, I think it's good that they reported something they felt was wrong, I would have done the same. Though, I do think it's a bit much to be yelling profanities through the OP's window.  I'd be a bit annoyed myself!


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

The RSPCA are obliged to investigate each case reported to them. They will come along and see that the dog is being well cared for and that will be the end of it. Just because they are investigating doesn't mean anything is wrong they just have to make sure the complaint is unfounded. Don't worry about it.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My dad was reported to the RSPCA when he was farming. One of our orphan lambs used to love curling up in a tight corner of the pen , from the road it looked as if she was in a very cramped little pen on her own. Of course the RSPCA inspector came, saw how the lambs were cared for and the space they actually had and went away satisfied.
My dad was hopping mad !


----------



## Lisa Victoria (Feb 8, 2017)

kamikaze said:


> I agree, I think it's good that they reported something they felt was wrong, I would have done the same. Though, I do think it's a bit much to be yelling profanities through the OP's window.  I'd be a bit annoyed myself!


agree same here!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Michelle22 said:


> it was jammed in the seal of the door


@Michelle22: Well, the reason they do this instead of using the letter-box is: if you hadn't contacted them on receipt of the note, they would have come back the next day. If the card was still jammed in the door seal, they would know that no-one had been back to feed your dog. Sometimes they put sellotape over the keyhole. Sometimes they will put something like lipstick_ inside the keyhole. _Yes, it could have blown away had it been a windy day.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kamikaze said:


> I agree, I think it's good that they reported something they felt was wrong, I would have done the same. Though, I do think it's a bit much to be yelling profanities through the OP's window.  I'd be a bit annoyed myself!





Lisa Victoria said:


> agree same here!


Quite brave of them I would think and again, people who were willing to act even before they reported. Not quite the way to do it but still coming from a good place hopefully.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

As long as you have done nothing wrong then you have nothing to hide and shouldn't worry about them coming. 

What you do need to remember is that although they are called inspectors they have no authority they can not demand to come onto your property unless they bring the police with them and even then the only person you HAVE to let in the the police and that is if they have a warrent. We had a problem with them a few years ago when someone made a mailcious complaint The woman came out but as I work shifts her visits concided with when there was no one in I constantly rung them leaving my number saying she needed to ring before coming to make sure I was not a work. The complaint was about a supposedly emmaciated whippet which when the insepctor saw her a) she didn't believe was as old as she was and b) according to the inspector due to her age was actually overweight. She bnever asked to see any other animals even though I told her we had chihuahuas We did discover when my husband took out my tiny 6 month old chihauhua she was terrified of them oops not good when the house you want to go into has 8 of them standing just behind the door lol.

We also discovered due to a mistake on her part she was phoning other people asking them about my dogs we discovered this when she phoned a friend and then phoned my friend again leaving a message on her answer phone asking for someone of a different name saying she wanted imformation about my dogs. Obviously my friend told me about the calls and when we did eventualy speak to the inspector I questioned her about these calls and told heard of any more phone calls or had any more cards pushed through from her we would be going to the police and reporting the RSPCA and the person who made the complaint for harrassment. I also pointed out that if the old dog was as bad as the person had said by the time they had done anything about it she would have been dead as she did tells us the person who had complained had seen the dog at a fun show and we had onlt taken the dog to 1 fun show 2 months before the initial conact from them.

At the time this all took place they were involved in 2 big cases 1 was of 10 horses that were shot even though there was no reason why they shouldn't be rehomed and then they tried to claim mney for their care for the time after they were shot and also a case about a cat that was taken and PTS. The woman did actualy threaten us with the police if we didn't cooperate but she was told we were coperating we just asked that she phone as I work shifts and it was obvious the times she chose to call round I was not in.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I highly advise you to NOT let them into your house. They have no powers of entry and no more right to come into your home and inspect your dog than Oxfam have of coming into your home to inspect your wardrobe. 
Unfortunately, idiots abound and to some people, elderly animals are quite clearly abuse cases.... let's forget that they've got to 15 years old eh..... *rolls eyes*. 

I would speak to your vet and then simply ask the inspector to call your vet and discuss. Explain what you have explained to us. Explain that he is a northern breed who prefers to be outside. Also explain that he is elderly and not neglected. 

I had the RSPCA called out because they'd had a report about an emaciated dog. 

Yeah. My dog is a lurcher......

I know it's horrible but try not to worry if you know you're doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd be inclined to allow them to inspect my home and dog so they can see clearly that there is no issue.

They can then go back to the complainant and assure them they are mistaken and hopefully that will be the end of the matter.

If you have a secure, private back garden perhaps use that instead of the front in future?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I was reported to the RSPCA many years ago for neglecting my dogs. The RSPCA called around, un-announced, I opened the front door to the inspector, he said he wanted to see my dogs as I'd been reported for neglect. My heart sank, not because I'd neglected my dogs, but because we'd just come back in from a muddy cold wet walk, the kitchen was steamed up, breakfast dishes were still in the sink, a pile of dirty wet towels recently used to dry the dogs off was lying in a pile waiting to be put int he washing machine, BUT, the dogs were all dry and on their beds eating their chews etc. He walked in, took one look around my terrible kitchen and saw the five dogs run up to greet him with chews etc. in their chops, then return to their beds, in-front of radiators, settle back down and resume chewing. 

I offered him a cup of tea but he declined and said there'd be no further action. He could see my dogs weren't neglected and anyone who sorted their dogs out prior to making themselves a cuppa on such a morning, wasn't guilty of neglect.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> check with the vet if their is a medical reason for needing to drink so much


Yes, this should be checked. It could be diabetes or kidney failure. That's what stood out for me when I read the initial post.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

They do a lot of great work on other things, but I have never approved of the fact that the RSCPA are literally a law onto themselves and can act like a private police force - as far as I am aware an RSPCA inspector has virtually no more legal power than any other member of the public. We have never been investigated or anything like that, but you hear a lot of fairly worrying stories about this kind of thing. Its a shame the government don't give a s**t about animal welfare, I suppose if the RSPCA didn't do it the government would just ignore it.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We used to have a problem with a 'farmer' in the village. He used to live in the village and kept sheep which were always in a disgraceful state, we were heartily relieved when he ran out of money and had to sell up, we thought we had seen the last of him. However some land was sold and the buyer was not local and it was rented out to this 'farmer' to put animals on to keep the grass down. Initially things were ok, but he soon fell back into his old ways of not bringing in feed in the winter months and leaving dead and dying stock in the fields. Complaints to the landowner went unheeded as he couldn't be bothered and only wanted the rent money coming in, so the RSPCA was contacted. What a waste of time that was. Everytime a complaint was made, weeks would pass before there was a visit and each time the 'farmer' was contacted prior to each visit which gave him time to clear the field of anything dead and put plenty of fodder down. Whole thing was a complete waste of time, thankfully he has now gone away.


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

We were reported years ago about an emaciated pony- neighbour problems, he also reported other neighbours for neglected dogs. We did at the time have a very old pony who dropped weight through the winter but was no where near emaciated, just a little skinny but perfectly healthy. RSPCA inspector rang the local vets before coming out to see if she was registered with any of them but gave the wrong address, so no she wasn't registered as far as they were concerned (she was and the vets had been out the week before for jabs and teeth). What really rankled was that he'd gone into the field without us and with other horses loose and taken her rug off. Then couldn't get it back on as they'd decided to kick their heels up and dash about. So a 37 year old "emaciated" pony was left on a cold Feb day with no rug in the rain. Grr! 

No further action was taken after he'd seen her and the way in which she was kept. No action was taken against the other neighbours with their "neglected" dogs either. Was a complete waste of time for that inspector, I wonder how much time is wasted on neighbour disputes by them (not their fault, I know they have to investigate).


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you a rear garden? I am always worried about dogs in front garden where people pass - it only takes seconds to open the gate, torment the dog or even throw poison over. One of my neighbours had problems with local kids who said the dog had nipped them. The dog warden and police were involved and even though there was no evidence, she is afraid to let him unsupervised in the front garden


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello again, 

Thanks for the replies. Sorry I've been to work this morning and am unable to use my phone. I'm absolutely NOT worried about them coming out, I've invited them to my property myself for them to see my animals and confirm there is nothing wrong at all. My vets should be able to confirm that my dog has arthiritis and his age etc. 

As for the response of people reporting that they think something is wrong - yes, I agree, I'd do the same myself and have done in the past when I've noticed neglected animals at a neighbouring flat many years ago. I told the RSPCA that I completely understand and agree with what they do and why they do it and have no problems with them coming out to check my animals (well I do have a problem with them coming to the house if I'm in alone with my son but this applies to EVERYONE that calls, it gives me anxiety that strange people come to my personal space, but that's a different story completely). 

re bedding outside - we keep a stack of old carpets in the loft and shed and buy rugs from our local markets for 75p each, which we lay outside for him to lie on then throw them when they're old, manky and wet. The big bloody sod won't lie on them. I think it's his way of saying 'haha'. Same goes for the lovely soft bed I bought him in the house, yet he prefers to lie on the old rug at the front door where he can get a draught under the door - grrrrrr. It's like he sticks his middle finger up to us.

" If you've done nothing wrong and you know you've done nothing wrong, why get yourself in a twist about it? " - I'm not concerned about my animals etc. I'm more concerned for me and my young son. This couple have been shouting and swearing through my open windows, obviously know where I live (I don't know where they live and they're not immediate neighbours, they just 'pass through' my street as it's all pedestrianised walks which are linked together) and I'm worried that I could become a target for any nasty behaviour once they realise that their plan with the dog has backfired - The same couple called my neighbours' kids 'chocolate orange' recently, one of mixed race and one with gorgeous flame red hair, whilst passing through, and I'm worrying about letting my little boy out to play, iyswim, when he's been playing out there happily for years.

I have a secure and large back garden, but he doesn't go out there as we get no sun and it's quite shady and dark, plus my rabbit is kept out there and has run of the garden when it's fine/warmer, which my dog would kill given the chance  

Maybe I am worried over nothing. I'm more concerned about my job as I work in a school and am currently studying to be a Teaching Assistant, so if it gets out to my employers or the school that I work for that I've been investigated for neglect or whatever it is, it could be thought I'm neglecting the kids at school (which I never ever would by the way but you know how rumour mills start) and you never know what people say about you behind your back.

I have attached a pic of the old boy taken a few weeks ago. He has had a good bloody brush after this pic was taken though haha x


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

kirksandallchins said:


> Have you a rear garden? I am always worried about dogs in front garden where people pass - it only takes seconds to open the gate, torment the dog or even throw poison over. One of my neighbours had problems with local kids who said the dog had nipped them. The dog warden and police were involved and even though there was no evidence, she is afraid to let him unsupervised in the front garden


Yes, we do havea rear garden but he won't lie out there and he prefers to be out the front. We always leave the front door open a crack as and when we can so he can come in when he wants to and my living room, bedroom and dining room windows overlook the front garden where he lies, so am aware of people passing all the time. He's lain out there for 13 years now, just by the gate most of the time or against the front door and I'm reluctant to keep him secluded in the back garden when he loves to sit/lie and watch the world go by (and get lots of fussing from my neighbours, one who buys him and cooks him fresh chicken breasts and feeds them to him warm over the fence, I swear he's better fed than me most days), plus my rabbit lives in the back garden and the dog would torment him. Thankfully, it's quite a quiet estate and as there are no roads, it's normally only neighbours or their families who pass through, or people from the next street across. It's very rare we see strangers pass ours, other than postmen, delivery guys etc. The only concern I've had really, is I keep missing deliverys as they see the dog, must think 'oh bugger' and then disappear with packages haha. I get mail 2-3 days later with 'dog in garden' written on the envelopes because they've changed my postie and he's scared of him, yet our other postie loved him


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

His water intake has been checked, he's just an old dog apparently, he has no other health issues apart from his arthiritis, which the vets can confirm.

My SIL is also a vetinary nurse, so if there were any concerns that she sees that we may not have picked up on, she'd tell us to get him to the vets asap x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Michelle22 said:


> I'm not concerned about my animals etc. I'm more concerned for me and my young son.


Well that's a completely different issue and if you are feeling threatened then the police should become involved


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

rona said:


> Well that's a completely different issue and if you are feeling threatened then the police should become involved


I feel it will be the first issue of many unfortunately  I just feel quite targetted, if that makes sense


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Michelle22 said:


> I feel it will be the first issue of many unfortunately  I just feel quite targetted, if that makes sense


Lets hope you are wrong


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

@rona I really hope so. I only ever wanted a peaceful life, and had found it until recently


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Michelle22 said:


> I'm not worried about the RSPCA coming out


@Zaros: OP is not getting ''in a twist'' as she is happy for them to come and see the dog and its environment. She is understandably annoyed that someone has done this, and also worried that even after the RSPCA visit (if they bother to) the verbal abuse (''get your f**ing dog in'') night continue. I can see her point.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I would not worry Michelle. If your dog is being properly looked after the inspector will recognise that and you won't have a problem.
Regarding the peeing a lot, if you have not already done so you can try medications to help with the bladder control. My old now departed GSD Kerry had Renal failure and drank a lot which could lead to a lot of peeing. We put her on meds which made a huge difference.

On the matter of being reported, If somebody thinks an animal is not being looked after calling the RSPCA is absolutely the right thing to do. I know its annoying if you are looking after your animal's properly but not everybody does and many animals have been rescued from miserable lives because somebody reported the owners. Long may that continue and if it ruffles a few feathers well so be it. Its the animals that matter most over and above the sensibilities of people.

I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Most horse owners have been reported round here. It does not really bother us, I just invite the inspector in for a cup of tea! I had an inspector and a policeman turn up once and I was really busy so I told them where the horses were, quite a long walk away, but they couldnt be bothered to go and see them. They had been up there on a hill for a couple of months so I assume the report had been before that which is disgraceful if it takes so long to follow it up.

If you do get someone calling they are not 'investigating' you so it is not problem as far as your job goes. They are just following up on an enquiry. Just in case you get a jobsworthy who cannot identify an old dog and understand they do not look like young dogs bear in mind they cannot take your dog away, they have no right to at all.


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Zaros: OP is not getting ''in a twist'' as she is happy for them to come and see the dog and its environment. She is understandably annoyed that someone has done this, and also worried that even after the RSPCA visit (if they bother to) the verbal abuse (''get your f**ing dog in'') night continue. I can see her point.


Thank you Calvine, that's hit the nail on the head. I've just had a word with my neighbour and told her what has happened,. I know she would tell me if she felt my dog was causing issues as his bed is against the adjoining wall with her house. She said she never hears him bark etc when we're out which is reassuring at least, so know that's not a problem. The same family have lived next door since before we moved in, and I trust them to tell me if there is a problem I get on well with all other neighbours. Like me, however, she has said she is also hyper-aware when this couple pass due to what was said to the kids when they were out playing and she has noticed that he hangs round my fence often. First thing she said was 'I think it may have been those two, she's always got something to say and is always hanging round your fence' . She also told me that she sticks her head out when they pass, and both of them put their heads down. Nowt as queer as folk as they say.

They've both just passed about 15 minutes ago, both stopped and looked in the garden again, saw my husband standing at the glass panel in the front door and scarpered. Strange strange people.

Once again, thank you to all of you for your posts, I feel a bit better now, I just wish they'd either ring me back or come and visit me so I can just get on with my pottering about. I hate waiting around for people


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Michelle22 said:


> The big bloody sod won't lie on them


@Michelle22: We have about seven cat beds here, as they all seemed like a good idea at the time, but my lot prefer to curl up on a discarded newspaper (sometimes an envelope if they really want to look hard done by)... I have another who curls up in a draught from the door (as your boy) so the others have to climb over her to get thro' the cat flap. Your boy is _absolutely gorgeous_ and 15 is a marvellous age. Try not to worry.xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rona said:


> if you are feeling threatened then the police should become involved


Yes, not yet maybe, but if the profanities still continue after any RSPCA visits then @Michelle22 would have to do this, especially as the mother of a small child who could be in the garden at the time...it's not what she wants her child listening to.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Michelle22 said:


> I feel it will be the first issue of many unfortunately  I just feel quite targetted, if that makes sense


If this couple are "targeting" you because they think you are neglecting your dog, once the RSPCA have spoken to them and reassured them that everything with the dog is absolutely fine (assuming it was them of course) hopefully, they will have no reason to continue?

Let's hope so.


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> If this couple are "targeting" you because they think you are neglecting your dog, once the RSPCA have spoken to them and reassured them that everything with the dog is absolutely fine (assuming it was them of course) hopefully, they will have no reason to continue?
> 
> Let's hope so.


I sincerely hope so. I'm keeping a diary anyway just in case.  Thanks again


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Do you have a local Police Community Support Officer? It might be worth raising your concerns with them, to see what they advise. I did this when I was concerned about a neighbour's behaviour, but not concerned enough to actually make a police complaint. Might also be worth chatting with your RSPCA inspector - we had a neighbour make a malicious report when I was a child and the RSPCA inspector who came out then said it happens a lot because people know it's one of the easiest ways to upset you and there is no comeback to them.


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

CuddleMonster said:


> Do you have a local Police Community Support Officer? It might be worth raising your concerns with them, to see what they advise. I did this when I was concerned about a neighbour's behaviour, but not concerned enough to actually make a police complaint. Might also be worth chatting with your RSPCA inspector - we had a neighbour make a malicious report when I was a child and the RSPCA inspector who came out then said it happens a lot because people know it's one of the easiest ways to upset you and there is no comeback to them.


Ahhhh I never thought of the local PCSO. I may just do that, thanks for that tip. I have no idea whether they are doing it deliberately or if they're just pains in the neck. They don't live in our street at all, and I'm friendly with all my neighbours on this block too. I have no intention of moving anywhere and as I own my home, I don't really have much choice but to stick it out when things get tough  will ask the PCSO's advice.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Michelle, I have nothing extra to add but I would let the RSPCA in to see for themselves that everything is fine. I would have vet records ready too just in case they need proof. I feel that once this has happened the couple will probably back off. If they continue with shouting and making you uncomfortable then a word with the police may be a good plan.
Have you space indoors to maybe place a webcam to cover your front garden if these people continue being a nuisance? Video proof of any problems could be useful, also would prove that all your dog does is lie peacefully outside (A friend was once reported for having a dangerous dog in her front garden which tried to jump the fence and attack someone. Luckily their cctv records showed otherwise). 
Try not to worry about the inspectors, even though my dog is healthy and happy I would still feel stressed if I was contacted by the RSPCA, I'm just that sort of worrier!


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Michelle22 said:


> I sincerely hope so. I'm keeping a diary anyway just in case.  Thanks again


Glad you're feeling a bit better about it. Fingers crossed once you've the rspca thing over you that's the end of it - and it might well be so don't go worrying too much about that couple now. Wait and see but there's support out there for you so don't go losing any sleep over a couple of mouthpieces!

Oh, and it was me who mentioned the bedding - yep, sounds familiar. We put out mats 
for our arthritic oldie but she was having none of it either so the cold concrete it was.  But was just a notion I had so thought it worth a mention.

Take care, carry on pottering as you are and I'm crossing fingers there will no more trouble after this.


----------



## Michelle22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you once again for all of your replies. RSPCA Inspector rang me today whilst I was out shopping and unfortunately missed her call as there's no signal in our local asda, so went straight to voicemail. We arrived home to find a slip of paper through the door from her as we missed her by 20 minutes. The slip of paper has left me furious and yet another frantic phonecall was made to the RSPCA asking her to contact me again as a matter of urgency. This slip of paper says - 'Is the animal contained within a suitable environment' - it's ticked 'NO'. Is there a comfortable resting area - ticked 'NO' and does the animal have the right environment to express it's normal behaviour - again ticked 'NO'. Yet again, the inspector hasn't seen my dog or my property as we weren't in again - had she been to my home, she'd have seen he has a comfortable bed and blankets, empty food bowl (just been fed) and a full water bowl, the run of downstairs (upstairs gated off due to his arthiritis, for his own safety), and has various treats and chews scattered across the floor. The bottom of the note says 'I tried calling but feel free to call me to discuss. Had reports of dog left out all night with no shelter. If dog is kept outside please ensure has access to a warm shelter and fresh water at all times'............ as she's been to my house twice, both times when we've unfortunately missed her due to being out, she'd have seen that the dog was indoors (glass in front door where dining room is viewable), and is very clearly not kept outside, let alone overnight! I've sent rather a stern email to the local RSPCA branch again asking her to contact me urgently and stating that I'm unhappy about her assumptions and that the offer is still open for them to come out again and see my dog/home, along with a list of times I'm available next week as it's half term and I'm not at work. Also, as the report is that 'dog has been left out all night', these people who I believe it to be don't even live near me, so wouldn't know if he'd been out all night unless they're watching my house (but as he hasn't been left out all night, it's clear whoever the reporter is has made it up).

I've also been in contact with my local PCSO's as suggested above, from whom I had a visit from today. I explained everything that's happened along with the couple and the problems we're experiencing and based on the abuse alone we received via our windows on NYE, we can ask the police to do a 'pin' on them, which is basically a warning from the police telling them to stay away from our property. If they fail to do so, it goes via the courts as harassment where they will put another restraining order on them which becomes more enforceable. He said it's clear that they're making us feel uncomfortable and basically making us feel like they're going to shout abuse every time they pass our home, therefore it is a form of harassment. This advice was very handy to know, and have told the police that I don't want to take action at the moment, however will keep a diary of events etc, which he was happy for me to do so. He's also looking up the names I've given him as to whom I think they are. He also gave us advice on CCTV to protect us, our dog and our property. Husband said 'it'll be alright if he goes to leave and they are outside at the gate again, it'll give them food for thought' - unfortunately they weren't, and sauntered past whilst gawping in our windows 10 minutes later! Typical. PCSO's have logged it though and will be keeping an eye out in the area and especially for reports from the RSPCA. He was a lovely young man, and said he had absolutely no concerns of our beautiful dog, he was clearly very happy outside in the garden, tail wagging when he came in the gate, and saw for himself that he had a bed, food, water indoors. He said there is absolutely no reason for us to be concerned especially as we've invited the RSPCA to come back again, as show's we're willing to have this sorted out.

In one way I'm still a bit annoyed about the whole RSPCA thing, making assumptions based on what she hasn't seen but the Police are on our side so to speak and are more than happy to pursue should we need to.    Thanks again for all of the advice, hopefully the inspector will come back out when we've said we'd be in, so she can make her own mind up and put ours at rest.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

It's good that you've had the opportunity to speak to the PCSO as hopefully this will put a stop to the harassment - bullies often stop bullying if they realise their victim is going to stand up to them! And if it doesn't, you have your concerns about this couple on record already, which will help if there are any future problems.

I'd be annoyed at that RSPCA form too! Hopefully, you will get an apology and a sensible visit from them quickly so you can put this behind you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Michelle22 said:


> 'Is the animal contained within a suitable environment' - it's ticked 'NO'. Is there a comfortable resting area - ticked 'NO' and does the animal have the right environment to express it's normal behaviour - again ticked 'NO'.


@Michelle22: Section 9 of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 covers an animal's environment and its ''need to express its normal behaviour''; that's what that's about. Did she tell you how best to contact her? The fact is, I'm not sure giving her a list of times when you are home is what she wants but at least you have an email proving that she was invited. What they try to do is turn up in your absence (unannounced so to speak) and catch you out...ie hope to find your dog outside in a thunderstorm with no food or shelter. If you know they are arriving, say, at midday on Tuesday then obviously you are going to ensure that your boy is inside comfy and cosy wrapped in a duvet watching TV. They would prefer to come when you are out, the dog is outside in -10 degrees and they also bring a camera to record the conditions of the dog and his environment.
Excellent news that you have a nice friendly PCSO and you have told him of your problems with harassment and that he has logged your complaint. You are wise to keep a record of what's going on.
Just a thought regarding them getting a report that your dog is out all night...could it be when you let him out to wee in the night someone has been going past and assumed he was in the garden all night?


----------

